# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD zulmü " KÜRESEL MEDYA: "GÖRMEZDEN GELİYOR" "

## ceydaaa

arafr.jpgBu Birleşik Devletler kamuoyu için önemli bir kitap, zira askerlerin şahitlikleri hiçbir büyük medyada çıkmaz. Tabi Washington Post'un Metro bölümüne gömülmüş küçük haberini saymazsanız. New York Times, CNN ve ABC, NBC ve CBS gibi kablolu kanalların hepsi görmezden geldiler.

Eski denizci Jon Turner'in ifadesinde bu somut anlatımını buluyor:

"Yanımızda ne zaman gazeteciler olsa, hareketlerimiz tamamıyla değişirdi. Her zaman olduğu gibi davranmazdık. Onlar olduğunda, her şeyi kitabına göre yapardık."

"Benim için bu savaşın nasıl bir şey olduğunun resmini veriyor" diye ekleyen yazar Glantz şöyle açıklıyor:

"Çünkü burada Amerika'da savaşın ne olduğunun rafine hali var. Ancak savaş, çok sayıda silahlı adamın, karşılarındaki çok sayıdaki adamı öldürmesidir. Eski muhariplerin şahitliklerinden de, insanların göreceği şey, yani savaşın gerçek yüzüdür."

Deniz onbaşı, Irak işgali sırasında tanık olduğu konuyla ilgili şunları anlatıyor:

"Konvoylarda, denizcilerin hazır yemek kaplarının içinde, dışkılarını yaptıklarını ya da işediklerini ve daha sonra da onları yol kenarlarındaki çocuklara attıklarını gördüm."

Iraklılar için kullanılan "hacılar", "havlu kafalar" ve "kum-zencileri" gibi aşağılayıcı tabirlerde askerler arasında yaygındı.

----------

